# Looking for Most Reliable and Fastest Internet



## jdavis10

I need a reliable internet as I am online quite frequently.

I am coming there on January 16th and plan to visit few areas.


I am on a budget like alot of you. Work online with $800-$1000 a month


I do not plan to eat out everyday because it is just poor management of money.


I am just a simple young guy little wiser than your average 23 year old.


Really excited about my trip only concerned about pickpocketers and internet.


Any Advice is Welcome Expats.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Internet Etc*



jdavis10 said:


> I need a reliable internet as I am online quite frequently.
> 
> I am coming there on January 16th and plan to visit few areas.
> 
> 
> I am on a budget like alot of you. Work online with $800-$1000 a month
> 
> 
> I do not plan to eat out everyday because it is just poor management of money.
> 
> 
> I am just a simple young guy little wiser than your average 23 year old.
> 
> 
> Really excited about my trip only concerned about pickpocketers and internet.
> 
> 
> Any Advice is Welcome Expats.


Best thing is to take the time to read through many of the posts here. Stay completely away from the southern islands for your safety. Read any travel warnings at the US Embassy site. 
Remember, the only thing that is dependable or reliable in the Philippines, is that *nothing* is reliable or dependable in the Philippines - and that includes the internet service,,,


----------



## jecuisine

jdavis10 said:


> I need a reliable internet as I am online quite frequently.
> 
> I am coming there on January 16th and plan to visit few areas.
> 
> 
> I am on a budget like alot of you. Work online with $800-$1000 a month
> 
> 
> I do not plan to eat out everyday because it is just poor management of money.
> 
> 
> I am just a simple young guy little wiser than your average 23 year old.
> 
> 
> Really excited about my trip only concerned about pickpocketers and internet.
> 
> 
> Any Advice is Welcome Expats.



It depends on where you will be staying and for how long. I remember that I subscribed to a new internet company(that was 2 years ago, I think and I barely remember what it's called) for a month about $20, it's not that bad worked well where I was staying. I had worse with other companies, kept crashing(I think it was because of the area), do not even think about the pre-paid USB internet. Waste of money for my experience. 

I wish I could remember what the internet company is called, if I remember correctly that time they were the only one who had 4g.


----------



## jdavis10

Thanks for post Gene and Jecuisine.


Yes I have read about globe tattoo service. Heard to be very good throughout philippines but I am sure there are areas it wouldnt work well. I would need to know areas I can expect to get superior internet as I am near a computer almost if not every day.


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Best Internet*



jdavis10 said:


> Thanks for post Gene and Jecuisine.
> 
> 
> Yes I have read about globe tattoo service. Heard to be very good throughout philippines but I am sure there are areas it wouldnt work well. I would need to know areas I can expect to get superior internet as I am near a computer almost if not every day.


Short answer, there is no superior internet in the country that I am aware of. We live close to Clark Airbase by Angeles City and recently changed to ComClark internet service. So far it is the best we have found. Like anything else here, it does have occasional problems and is not even close to internet speed in more advanced countries. But so far as I say it is the best and most reliable.


----------



## Phil_expat

Generally the internet is very slow in the Philippines but Makati City does have some locations that rival the fustiest in the world but rent is high! Goggle fastest internet in the Philippines. In the western country cable is the fustiest then DSL and connection via cell phone network, I asked a IT professional that has a company in Angeles which is best here. He said it all depends because here the maintence is poor. It all depends on how well the equipment is maintained around where you live.


----------



## welashubby

If you're around metro Manila or other popular places, look into sky cable broadband. Great Price, fast, and reliable. I also rely on Internet for my business. Also, if your going to be staying get a smart usb stick to use as a backup. You're never guaranteed to have Internet on a specific day here in this country. Sky has been reliable but I can't take the chance. Also Power outages are common and having the usb stick for your laptop allows you to work without having a UPS when the power is out.

One other word of caution. Stay away from globe at all costs. If you can't get sky broadband get pldt dsl. Make sure to also stay away from satellite. 

Oh, and don't expect to have your Internet installed and RUNNING in less than a month!!


----------



## welashubby

PS. If you don't mind the price, and PLDT offers Fiber.


----------



## raconnor

jdavis10 said:


> I need a reliable internet as I am online quite frequently.
> 
> I am coming there on January 16th and plan to visit few areas.
> 
> 
> I am on a budget like alot of you. Work online with $800-$1000 a month
> 
> 
> I do not plan to eat out everyday because it is just poor management of money.
> 
> 
> I am just a simple young guy little wiser than your average 23 year old.
> 
> 
> Really excited about my trip only concerned about pickpocketers and internet.
> 
> 
> Any Advice is Welcome Expats.


I'm also 23 and work online--I've been living in the Philippines for just shy of 2 years now and have experienced just about all of the ups and downs that the country's internet has to offer.

I've only lived in Bonifacio Global City (Taguig) and Baguio City, so I can't comment on other foreigner hotspots (Angeles, Cebu, etc)

Baguio City: Your best bet is to go with PLDT. It's the most reliable for the area. It rains a lot more in Baguio than anywhere else I've been to and, unless you're in a few specific hotspots (near SM, along session road, or in the Mirador area) you won't be getting Globe Tattoo to work very well. 4G doesn't work in Baguio reliably but you can get HSDPA via Tattoo so you CAN work online but not too well. 

PLDT broadband lasts most of the time throughout the hard rains and their speed is fairly stable. You won't get anything higher than a 1.5mb/s connection though. 


Metro Manila: If you're living in an area that is serviced by 4G, Globe tattoo works decently. Makati and BGC both have nice 4G connections and, due to my line of work, Tattoo bailed me out many times as I was waiting for a better connection to get in. 

I originally wanted to stick with PLDT because that's what I used in Baguio before the move to metro manila but when my wife and I got here they said it would take 10 weeks before the PLDT guys could get it hooked up. Ridiculous. 

Just to check it out, we went down to Sky and they said they could have us hooked up with a 10 day free trial in 5 business days. We said "sure let's do it" on Thursday afternoon, gave them a refundable (consumable) 1,000 pesos and they were knocking on our door the following Thursday. 

Had us hooked up in a little less than an hour. 
The internet is stable, fast enough to do what I need, and have only had an issue with it going off one time for about 3 hours one evening. I just loaded 50 pesos on my little Tattoo stick and didn't skip a beat. 

If you're out in the provinces, it's going to be a different experience, I'm sure, but if you're planning on staying in the MM area I personally think you'll be just fine. My suggestion: go and get Skycable internet and use a Globe Tattoo (get the 4G) stick in the mean time.


----------



## davidogden

the one thing to remeber in the philippines is that everyone will offer you what you are looking for, this Include the like of Smart and Globe who provide country wide coverage, but by that they mean Manila

If you go to the provinces PLDT provides the most realiable service


----------



## lefties43332

i had sun broadband for 6 months in qc city,,wifi with a stick...it was pretty good for 899 a month


----------



## berryb

Like most post read, it depends on your location. As i live in Santiago, we use globe for 900P a month, I dont know the bandwith but, I can click on youtube and watch it without pausing. It is land line, but, i bought a wireless router and just use it. I dont know if that will degrade the service or not??? Hope this helps..


----------



## welashubby

I'm not sure that anyone is still looking at this but I have some info for you.

If you're in Metro Manila, and can afford it, fiber optic (FIOS) is offered by both smart and radius.net.pH.

Sky cable offers a good low latency network with some good consistency and speed for a good price.

Globe is cheap and pretty reliable but if the s***take hits the fan, they can take FOREVER to fix it. (I use globe and have the repair tech for my area on speed dial. I simply give him a work order number which I get from globe support and a tip for good service and he takes care of me.)

PLDT is pretty solid but more expensive than both globe and sky cable. This makes them last in my list because I can get better with sky cable for less.

If you rely on your internet it's wise to at least have some sort of backup. I like witribe for this. You can pay as you go and they're good enough for backup.

Remember, this is the Philippines and life is slower out here. Its always good to have a spare.


----------



## M.C.A.

I use Globe also, I called their toll-free number, unsure it this is the same call center anyway the rep told me to get someone to fix my broadband unit, I told him to send their team out and disconnect me, I called back on the regular (non-free line) it seemed like they knew it was me and got me help, it turned out I needed another broadband unit and they said they would show up Monday but they showed up two hours later and this was on a Sunday and the their office is over an 1 hr away, that's some seriously good customer service.

I have a grudge against PLDT, for a decade from 1991-2003 they won't come out and hook a phone land line so we had no phone and no internet, cell phones were a little new and expensive so we had to use the PLDT office for calls, I don't care now to get any of their services.

When I called from the states Globe worked the best (Globe tower is just a football length from me)and then in 2009 they started providing internet service, I have had them ever since, very few problems I use the 1G plan 1,020P but my broad band unit is in a bad spot the You Tube will freeze up when played but general radio streaming and even video calls to the US are very good.


----------



## welashubby

mcalleyboy said:


> I use Globe also, I called their toll-free number, unsure it this is the same call center anyway the rep told me to get someone to fix my broadband unit, I told him to send their team out and disconnect me, I called back on the regular (non-free line) it seemed like they knew it was me and got me help, it turned out I needed another broadband unit and they said they would show up Monday but they showed up two hours later and this was on a Sunday and the their office is over an 1 hr away, that's some seriously good customer service.
> 
> I have a grudge against PLDT, for a decade from 1991-2003 they won't come out and hook a phone land line so we had no phone and no internet, cell phones were a little new and expensive so we had to use the PLDT office for calls, I don't care now to get any of their services.
> 
> When I called from the states Globe worked the best (Globe tower is just a football length from me)and then in 2009 they started providing internet service, I have had them ever since, very few problems I use the 1G plan 1,020P but my broad band unit is in a bad spot the You Tube will freeze up when played but general radio streaming and even video calls to the US are very good.


It may not be your "router" that is causing "freezes" on youtube. Youtube routes traffic via a priority system, and they're first priority is the U.S. Also, if you have the 1MB plan, that's not really fast enough to watch youtube videos. It _MAY_ work, but it's certainly not optimal. I have the 2mb package and that barely does it.

There's a reason that PLDT was last on my list. My first choice for non-fiber however is Sky Cable broadband. I wish I could afford fiber!

It took globe 1.5 months to install my internet service when I got here, and I literally went to the office every day and begged, pleaded, and bribed anyone I could to get it up and running as I was out of work while I had no internet.

My cousin in Baccalod was down for 2 months! I constantly hear horror stories like this from customers regarding their internet service. When I am down, I often try to call in and am greeted with a busy signal. (Using their own globe landline and tech support number) 

I've simply come to realize that in the Philippines, the customer is rarely treated as #1 with big companies. They seem to run business here with a screw 'em if you can approach.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Globe broadband*

I have thought of upgrading to the Globe 2G it's not too much more I might try to find a package deal with cable TV instead, I'm getting tired of local drama channels, it's either some ugly girl who gets beautiful, drama queens, family violence and heart attack hospital scenarios, I find the dramas depressing and unbearable (wife loves it), when they do show US movies they are translated into Tagalog and I swear it's the same voices, I can be in another room and hear the voices, same voice actors, man it gets old.


----------



## welashubby

mcalleyboy said:


> I have thought of upgrading to the Globe 2G it's not too much more I might try to find a package deal with cable TV instead, I'm getting tired of local drama channels, it's either some ugly girl who gets beautiful, drama queens, family violence and heart attack hospital scenarios, I find the dramas depressing and unbearable (wife loves it), when they do show US movies they are translated into Tagalog and I swear it's the same voices, I can be in another room and hear the voices, same voice actors, man it gets old.


Sky Cable has a great cable package and their internet service includes iwantv which is an online tv service. Thought of using a VPN and watching netflix/hulu/whatever you want via U.S. services? I happen to own a couple of VPN servers in the U.S.


----------



## Aira Bongco

Your money can already fetch you a good Internet connection. I think that PLDT MyDSL is the best so far. Of course, some may disagree for you need to constantly call them to reset your IP when it suddenly slows down. But overall, it is faster than other Internet providers. 

Also, just don't think about the pickpockets too much. As long as you dress down and keep your stuff to yourself, then you will not face any problem.


----------



## jdavis10

*Haha*

MCCalley, Got that right I have seen so many soap operas and EAT BULAGA it drives me crazy, but least the little girl is funny right? haha you could get laptop and watch movies online its what I usually do. I get tired of same thing.

Far as internet its obvious upon the area




mcalleyboy said:


> I have thought of upgrading to the Globe 2G it's not too much more I might try to find a package deal with cable TV instead, I'm getting tired of local drama channels, it's either some ugly girl who gets beautiful, drama queens, family violence and heart attack hospital scenarios, I find the dramas depressing and unbearable (wife loves it), when they do show US movies they are translated into Tagalog and I swear it's the same voices, I can be in another room and hear the voices, same voice actors, man it gets old.


----------



## Asian Spirit

What about for TV, using a satellite provider? Hotels in many areas us a company called Sky Cable. A friend of ours here close to Angeles has one called "Signal" I think. He seems happy with the service although it still includes the same local channels. He tells me that both companies have US movies and at least some sports. I just never get involved with TV much anymore as news and movies are available here on the computer for the most part...


----------



## M.C.A.

*cable*

I think in our area its Cignal cable or satellite dish, I too get wrapped up in the news, I guess in the evening's sometimes I miss the Tonight show or other talk shows and Fox news, history, discovery channel.

Previous cable experience wasn't so good, unsure what company she had used but they never came out to repair problems and my wifes other complaint was that they play the same movies over and over.

I could improve the signal by placing the antenna in a different area around the house and moving it higher by 15 feet, for some reason she's stubborn and doesn't want to do this now, we have HD TV's also I wonder if they require a different "air" antenna.


----------



## MikeynJenz

lol at the local TV, i have to put up with that too, she loves all those series.

Have you noticed that they kind of live in fantasy land, like all of those series they all have nice cars and live in nice houses with pools. It just seems so fake to me. Additionally, you cannot watch more than five minutes of any show where there is no crying, i mean jeez always waterworks.

They always involve a cheating husband, a girl who has been ugly but suddenly becomes beautiful...i just cannot watch them anymore.

Cable is okay but there is still not too much for us foreigners. The movie channels always replay the same movies, so you are left with a choice of "top ten most crazy crashes etc" on AXN, Caeser The dog whisperer or gold digging on the discovery channel.

I dont really watch TV to be honest.


----------



## cvgtpc1

I think of it as us watching Dallas or Dynasty. That's one downside of the great US internet speed, all that stuff can be watched here too lol. But I'm happy she can get a taste of home when she wants to.


----------



## Phil_expat

I have a friend that is a retired engineer who maintains all the larger hotels IT systems. I asked him what the best internet connection is. He said it depends! If you use smart or globe wireless then the distance from the antenna is very important. DSL is the distance from the Central office. Cable is the load (number of users). These guidelines are the same even if in the USA. Cable does have the potential of being the best but since we are in the Philippines we now have another issue that is how well it maintained. Sloppy cable work can make a big different. Ask your neighbors, either one could be the best for where you live.


----------



## welashubby

Phil_expat said:


> I have a friend that is a retired engineer who maintains all the larger hotels IT systems. I asked him what the best internet connection is. He said it depends! If you use smart or globe wireless then the distance from the antenna is very important. DSL is the distance from the Central office. Cable is the load (number of users). These guidelines are the same even if in the USA. Cable does have the potential of being the best but since we are in the Philippines we now have another issue that is how well it maintained. Sloppy cable work can make a big different. Ask your neighbors, either one could be the best for where you live.


Very true! In the case of sky cable, I've personally witnessed how they run high quality cable lines from the pole to your house. The cable at the pole may be weak however. They had to restring my entire street to get me internet but they did it!


----------



## berryb

Dont know if you are still looking,, but due to the place we moved in the deep of the province noone carries network that far out,, we can still use globe on our phone but, very slow.. After several weeks of searching I am going to get,, AZ Communications Network, Inc,, Dont know if they are any good and its satellite?? We will give it a go.. 

Would be nice to see that cignal carry satellite that would be good,, my buddy not from philippines seen a job position open for a technical job for dishnet position for manila,, not one for rumors but maybe we will soon get that???? would be nice..


----------



## berryb

mcalleyboy said:


> I use Globe also, I called their toll-free number, unsure it this is the same call center anyway the rep told me to get someone to fix my broadband unit, I told him to send their team out and disconnect me, I called back on the regular (non-free line) it seemed like they knew it was me and got me help, it turned out I needed another broadband unit and they said they would show up Monday but they showed up two hours later and this was on a Sunday and the their office is over an 1 hr away


OOOOHHH, they are the worst customer service any where in the world,, I have battled forever for them to fix the signal where we live,, long story short,, i had to go to manila so i decided to go visit corporate,, told them i would even pay for the line to be carried out to us, and could use our land for tower no problems all i asked was that i get free net and 20% commission on every additional signal they set up.. they didnt budge wanted me to set up line / tower still use my place and then i still had to pay for service they wouldnt even contact the ceo for this to approve..


----------



## Asian Spirit

berryb said:


> OOOOHHH, they are the worst customer service any where in the world,, I have battled forever for them to fix the signal where we live,, long story short,, i had to go to manila so i decided to go visit corporate,, told them i would even pay for the line to be carried out to us, and could use our land for tower no problems all i asked was that i get free net and 20% commission on every additional signal they set up.. they didnt budge wanted me to set up line / tower still use my place and then i still had to pay for service they wouldnt even contact the ceo for this to approve..


That's a good one although not surprising. Have you ever though of using a satellite internet system that is based outside of the Philippines for service? Before ownership changed, the ultra-light flying club here used satellite internet. Even their billing was outside the country. Always on, good speed and signal and unless power went out it worked 100% of the time. They eventually put in a diesel generator so even with weather or repair activity on the public power system it worked 24/7..


----------



## berryb

Gene and Viol said:


> That's a good one although not surprising. Have you ever though of using a satellite internet system that is based outside of the Philippines for service? Before ownership changed, the ultra-light flying club here used satellite internet. Even their billing was outside the country. Always on, good speed and signal and unless power went out it worked 100% of the time. They eventually put in a diesel generator so even with weather or repair activity on the public power system it worked 24/7..


Yeah I actually am,, I am looking at a dish company AZ Communications Network, inc. Its not a philippine company but, they do have a office in manila.. 

On another post I mentioned (Dont know if they will) but, my buddy sent me a deal where dish network was looking for a tech job for a position in manila?? So dont know if they are going to or not but, even if they did wonder if all american channels plus internet??? (But only speculation at this point) but, their was a job posting for it..


----------



## overmyer

welashubby said:


> Very true! In the case of sky cable, I've personally witnessed how they run high quality cable lines from the pole to your house. The cable at the pole may be weak however. They had to restring my entire street to get me internet but they did it!


I looked into sky cable when I built my house here (I had prior poor experience with Globeline's dsl - long fistance to central switch and smart bro - weak signal due to distance from cell tower) but no one else had sky cable in my subd then and the cable company wanted me to foot the bill to run a connection all the way in to my house! No way. I've been using PLDT's dsl since and its been ok for the most part (lost dsl and phone for a few days when persons unknown stole a section of phone cable outside of the subdivision).


----------



## overmyer

berryb said:


> Dont know if you are still looking,, but due to the place we moved in the deep of the province noone carries network that far out,, we can still use globe on our phone but, very slow.. After several weeks of searching I am going to get,, AZ Communications Network, Inc,, Dont know if they are any good and its satellite?? We will give it a go..
> 
> Would be nice to see that cignal carry satellite that would be good,, my buddy not from philippines seen a job position open for a technical job for dishnet position for manila,, not one for rumors but maybe we will soon get that???? would be nice..


Sattelite Internet has its own issues. Your signal is affected by the same weather conditions that affect your tv service.


----------



## berryb

overmyer said:


> Sattelite Internet has its own issues. Your signal is affected by the same weather conditions that affect your tv service.


True,, I havnt got with them yet been stuck in the states dealing with a bunch of funerals and weddings.. but, everyone is talking about sky so,, emailed them a couple days ago to see if they will provide service where we live?? they probably will if i fork out the cost of running the cable,, but, at this point i am just thinking of doing it.. but, will see either way..


----------



## jdavis10

Mikey That is what we call a soap popper in the states.... Filipino Ones are more annoying though I have no idea whats going on and all they do is cry, cheat, and get revenge. 




MikeynJenz said:


> lol at the local TV, i have to put up with that too, she
> loves all those series.
> 
> Have you noticed that they kind of live in fantasy land, like all of those series they all have nice cars and live in nice houses with pools. It just seems so fake to me. Additionally, you cannot watch more than five minutes of any show where there is no crying, i mean jeez always waterworks.
> 
> They always involve a cheating husband, a girl who has been ugly but suddenly becomes beautiful...i just cannot watch them anymore.
> 
> Cable is okay but there is still not too much for us foreigners. The movie channels always replay the same movies, so you are left with a choice of "top ten most crazy crashes etc" on AXN, Caeser The dog whisperer or gold digging on the discovery channel.
> 
> I dont really watch TV to be honest.


----------



## overmyer

jdavis10 said:


> Mikey That is what we call a soap popper in the states.... Filipino Ones are more annoying though I have no idea whats going on and all they do is cry, cheat, and get revenge.


My wife always insists on " my husband's lover" and, cringe, "kris tv" with its irritating jingle!


----------



## cvgtpc1

Globe is pulling cable 15 miles north of me on the Natl Hwy in E. Samar so hoping next trip to have something reliable in the house instead of sweating it out with 100 kids in an internet cafe like I am now, they need a VIP area lol


----------



## fredb111

the internet in the Philippines is the most slow in asia.


----------



## MikeynJenz

fredb111 said:


> the internet in the Philippines is the most slow in asia.


I dont know about the slowest anymore as they have fibre optic now which can be as much as 100mb in speed, will cost you 20,000 pesos a month mind you.

Internet is so expensive here to back home, i pay double what i paid back home for half the speed i was getting there.


----------



## M.C.A.

I get what I pay for with my Globe broadband 1G for 1000 peso's it's actually better than my last connection in the states and about the same price, I'm about a footballs length from the tower.


----------



## MikeynJenz

And yep, my husbands lover is the one right now and the one that is on directly before it about an ugly girl who is now beautiful.

Before that it was the Marian Rivera (she annoys the hell out of me) one where her hubby cheated on her with a psycho woman who thought she had killed her, only for her to come back, have plastic surgery and inflict a long and drawn out revenge.

Cannot believe i pay 1,300 a month for the sky gold package and all i get is the F1 racing, other random sports and storage wars out of it.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Internet packages*

I thought about internet packages unsure that I have that option in my area, lol... I can't stand local drama here at all it's agony on my brain and the stories have similar outcomes, plotting, planning, jealousy, murder.


----------



## berryb

jdavis10 said:


> Mikey That is what we call a soap popper in the states.... Filipino Ones are more annoying though I have no idea whats going on and all they do is cry, cheat, and get revenge.




Funny thing was in manila it was all about big time will time,, okay watching it for a couple times,, got so tired of it every night it was all about him.. In the province it is all about the drama my wife is hooked on them like my grandma was with days of our lives.. during the day I am lucky if i get news channel in because she is watching some BDO movie from the 80's diffrent people but, always same plot.. :drama:

does make great point where are all those nice looking places they show? I know its all movie sets but, i have never seen anything that remotely nice anywhere even in the most up-scaled parts of the country i have seen doesnt hold a candle to how they live.. 

And the commercials are worse please point me to a house that nice with all those modern electrics they have??????


----------



## Joey Jeong

*Pldt*

Nothing is reliable in the phils actually. 
I have tried 4 different ISPs here. 
But if you need to subscribe one, go for PLDT. 
It's the most stable connection here.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Internet, many factors*



Joey Jeong said:


> Nothing is reliable in the phils actually.
> I have tried 4 different ISPs here.
> But if you need to subscribe one, go for PLDT.
> It's the most stable connection here.


Many factors can determine what's best for the area you live in, for me it's the Globe tower and only 100 yds away, I live in a remote area, type of internet connection, if it's a thumb drive type of plug in's are very sluggish as compared to a cable or broadband hook up.

Another factor could also be who your communicating with.... mainly the US or the in-laws in the Philippines and what plan is used by the family here.

I have had Globe for 5 years and the Broadband tower was changed twice, other than that due to maintenance I have lost only 3 days of internet service the signal has been very good.


----------



## DoctorJack

Does anyone have any updates to this thread? It is now May 2015 and I am interested in the fastest internet for Baguio City area?


----------



## expatuk2015

if you do opt for PLDT DSL just a little tip, leave the DSL modem on 24/7 as that way you will be more or less able to keep a connection running ( this comes from a PLDT engineer ) who has his own little internet shop just up the road !! and yes it does work !! since he told me my internet has been very stable. another tip every day do a speedtest ( for some reason it seems to keep the speed up as well )
something to do with PLDT computer system !


----------



## 197649

PLDT FIBER OPTIC IF AVAILABLE IN YOUR AREA never a problem always fast I have cctv works great


----------



## M.C.A.

*New Telcom Provider Now*



DoctorJack said:


> Does anyone have any updates to this thread? It is now May 2015 and I am interested in the fastest internet for Baguio City area?


I don't live in Baguio but since my last posting I had dump Globe WiFi  and now use PLDT DSL, it's been good to me, been one year.


----------



## bidrod

Got PLDT fiber optic here in General Trias, Cavite, dropped Globe.


----------



## DoctorJack

I actually have not move to PI yet - been 11 years in Thailand - and that's enough!  That Baguio weather is a magnet for me! Sounds a lot like San Jose, Costa Rica, where I lived 5 years prior to Thailand. Both high altitude.

Logically, what I need is to get a map - if one exists - of the areas of Baguio where fiber optic and/or DSL or good cable TV/Internet is available. I would THEN seek to rent a condo, etc in that area. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to obtain those areas?

This is REALLY a great forum, and it is nice to see that members are very helpful to each other!


----------



## lefties43332

demibob said:


> <Post Removed>


I had sun in qc off of stick. It was great but i think i was near the tower.


----------



## Rogdas

mcalleyboy said:


> Many factors can determine what's best for the area you live in, for me it's the Globe tower and only 100 yds away, I live in a remote area, type of internet connection, if it's a thumb drive type of plug in's are very sluggish as compared to a cable or broadband hook up.
> 
> Another factor could also be who your communicating with.... mainly the US or the in-laws in the Philippines and what plan is used by the family here.
> 
> I have had Globe for 5 years and the Broadband tower was changed twice, other than that due to maintenance I have lost only 3 days of internet service the signal has been very good.


We use globe and have no problems. there tower can be seen from our patio. So except during the brownouts we have a good connection.


----------



## DoctorJack

Rogdas...THANKS for your input! Have you measured your speed with Globe? MBPS? If you just send emails, 3 or 4 will work. But I use the internet for my income and regularly transfer large files and I also like to watch streaming video and TV. I have 15 MBPS here in Thailand and it works OK. Do you have DSL?


----------



## Rogdas

DoctorJack said:


> Rogdas...THANKS for your input! Have you measured your speed with Globe? MBPS? If you just send emails, 3 or 4 will work. But I use the internet for my income and regularly transfer large files and I also like to watch streaming video and TV. I have 15 MBPS here in Thailand and it works OK. Do you have DSL?


 have not measured the speed. I have used it to watch videos on you tube and surf around the internet when where there. my wife talks regularly with her family on Skype always seems to have pretty good connection. 
don't know about transfering large files have never had the need. 
we have had at least 2 ipads 3 phones and a lap top all picking up good wifi signal at the same time.


----------



## DoctorJack

It is easy to check your download and upload speeds. To get a valid reading, I usually check 3-4 times over a 2 hour or so period. This can be used anywhere in the world.

speedtest.net


----------



## Rogdas

DoctorJack said:


> It is easy to check your download and upload speeds. To get a valid reading, I usually check 3-4 times over a 2 hour or so period. This can be used anywhere in the world.
> 
> speedtest.net


thanks I will see if my wife sister will check it, or I will check it when I'm there in oct. I will let you know when I find out.


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952

*Internet Providers*

I've been in Phil eight years and lived in Batangas, Cavite, Laguna and Bohol. I have had a variety of internet services. I have had DSL (over the air with a rectangular antenna), the stick that plugs into the usb port and wired to the computer. Without question, using a wired system is much better. The others can work depending on your proximity to the tower that sends the signal. I have excellent service with PLDT (Philippine Long Distant Telephone). Another small consideration is where and how can you pay for this and how much upfront money does it take to get rolling. Everything really depends on where you live and what is available there, you might not have many choices. You should get service for about P1000 monthly ($22.48 at today's exchange rate).


----------



## DoctorJack

THANKS for your input! I've lived in Thailand now for 11 years -- and I thought it was strange here! But the internet in PI is all over the board. One guy told me he has DSL. He thought it was OK. I asked him to CHECK THE SPEED at: speedtest.net It came back 1-2 MBPS which is a total joke! Anything less than 5 is almost worthless to me and to anyone who is using the internet for business. I have 15 here and it costs about $20 per month and is extremely reliable.

But I have heard there are parts of Baguio where fiber optic is available -- that should be about 20 - and totally reliable. I just have to find out where those areas are, and then look for an apt there.

<Snip>


----------



## M.C.A.

*Your gonna pay for Internet here*



DoctorJack said:


> THANKS for your input! I've lived in Thailand now for 11 years -- and I thought it was strange here! But the internet in PI is all over the board. One guy told me he has DSL. He thought it was OK. I asked him to CHECK THE SPEED at: speedtest.net It came back 1-2 MBPS which is a total joke! Anything less than 5 is almost worthless to me and to anyone who is using the internet for business. I have 15 here and it costs about $20 per month and is extremely reliable.
> 
> But I have heard there are parts of Baguio where fiber optic is available -- that should be about 20 - and totally reliable. I just have to find out where those areas are, and then look for an apt there.
> 
> Check your speed and let me know what you find out.


Here's an idea of costs with PLDT and speeds, looks like the bundled plans aren't to bad, the total cost is more than advertised because of the Land Line.
https://shop.pldthome.com/?compare=337


----------



## Asian Spirit

DoctorJack said:


> THANKS for your input! I've lived in Thailand now for 11 years -- and I thought it was strange here! But the internet in PI is all over the board. One guy told me he has DSL. He thought it was OK. I asked him to CHECK THE SPEED at: speedtest.net It came back 1-2 MBPS which is a total joke! Anything less than 5 is almost worthless to me and to anyone who is using the internet for business. I have 15 here and it costs about $20 per month and is extremely reliable.
> 
> But I have heard there are parts of Baguio where fiber optic is available -- that should be about 20 - and totally reliable. I just have to find out where those areas are, and then look for an apt there.
> 
> <Snip>


The problem with your plan is that IF and that is a big if, you find an area in Baguio with good, solid, and fast internet today; it is quite likely to not be that way in a week or two down the road.
You need to understand that the ONLY thing that is dependable or reliable in the Philippines is that NOTHING is dependable or 
reliable in the Philippines---Period. To expect otherwise is folly.
Internet providers here will promise you the moon. But once the contract for service is signed and it has been installed, you are practically on your own. Customer service and repair is all but non-existent. That is just the way it is in the Philippines and will likely not change.


Jet Lag


----------



## Asian Spirit

*PH Internet 2nd slowest in Asia*



Jet Lag said:


> The problem with your plan is that IF and that is a big if, you find an area in Baguio with good, solid, and fast internet today; it is quite likely to not be that way in a week or two down the road.
> You need to understand that the ONLY thing that is dependable or reliable in the Philippines is that NOTHING is dependable or
> reliable in the Philippines---Period. To expect otherwise is folly.
> Internet providers here will promise you the moon. But once the contract for service is signed and it has been installed, you are practically on your own. Customer service and repair is all but non-existent. That is just the way it is in the Philippines and will likely not change.
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


The title and link here is from a current article in the Philippine Daily Inquirer News and just about says it all.

Read The Story Here
(source INQ News)


----------



## DoctorJack

Jet Lag said:


> The title and link here is from a current article in the Philippine Daily Inquirer News and just about says it all.
> 
> Read The Story Here
> (source INQ News)


It sounds just like Thailand, Costa Rica and Nicaragua where I have lived over the past 17 years (from U.S) In all these third world countries you just have to PAY to get things done fast and properly. It would seem very difficult to believe ALL the repair guys for PLDT are not interested in extra money in their pocket.

This service is now available, but they don't specify areas. It is rare to have any kind of technical problems with fiber optic.

PLDT Fibr Plan 20000 
up to 100 Mbps
Bundled with 107 Cignal Digital TV Channels 

That is 50 to 100 times faster than most of the DSL available there.
\

I can see now that my plans to move to Baguio from Thailand will be slowed way down until all this is clear. Probably be a good idea just to come for month first to personally check everything out.

This really is a great forum!! You guys have been VERY helpful -- and I sincerely appreciate ALL comments! I'm sure all this will be helpful to others contemplating a move there.


----------



## M.C.A.

DoctorJack another issue for someone who needs a good internet is power or should I say power outages, after or during typhoons and sometimes just strong winds, if you think these internet plans are bad wait till you see how long it takes to get the power restored and then your internet connection fixed. Aftermath of last years "Typhoon Glenda", we lost 60% of our roof, I made the mistake of cutting my DSL line because it was in my way, trying to salvage our roof that was laying on top of it, one week later the power was restored and I had our repairman connect the wires, sure enough the internet was working about 3 days later the repair crew came by to check on all the Internet lines, I had to wait an additional two weeks before I could restore power to my house because of the power lines ripped out.

We seem to have stable power currently, but it's been a concern "Power plants" and they do take them down for overhaul and repairs, when another one breaks down during this critical phase, it then can effect the power grid so basically what I'm trying to say if your making money off the internet, you'll also need a good reliable generator along with all those back battery packs (UPS) and voltage transformers/regulator as another back up for stable, safe power for your desk top/lap top protection.


----------



## bodyn

First internet connection I had was PLDT, which I changed to SMART and then subsequently to GLOBE. Having tried all 3 providers, I finally went back to a PLDT unlimited plan, which although not fast by "western" standards is reliable and an overall lower cost if you use it regularly for downloads


----------



## DoctorJack

I lived in Florida most of my life and we had the same problem with hurricanes, tropical storms and just thunderstorms -- power out for hours. I had a gasoline generator.. noisy, but gave me power for the fridge, a few lights and the stero for the parties. But do you think you could use one of those in a condo apt in Baguio? Obviously have to be outside on a porch balcony. They make them quieter now too. Of course, that doesn't solve the internet outages.

It sounds more like Baguio is a vacation spot in the non-storm season for me!


----------



## Cebu Citizen

I just recently got the latest version that PLDT is offering. In select markets they have Fiber Optics available and it is fast and reliable. I love it. Not as much down time as their old DSL service and so much faster than DSL...and not as susceptible to storm interruptions such as typhoons and flooding since the fiber optic lines are run underground!

I am not sure if anyone else is offering Fiber Optics in the Philippines but the PLDT Service is great...at least it has been for me.


----------



## DoctorJack

THANKS Cebu Citizen! Fiber Optic is exactly what I need. But I must somehow find the areas in and around Baguio City where it is offered - or will soon be offered. Once I know that, I can then look for a rental.

THANKS AGAIN to all the great members of this forum providing all this excellent insight!


----------



## lkarlovsky

DoctorJack said:


> THANKS Cebu Citizen! Fiber Optic is exactly what I need. But I must somehow find the areas in and around Baguio City where it is offered - or will soon be offered. Once I know that, I can then look for a rental.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN to all the great members of this forum providing all this excellent insight!


Finding out anything is the major drawback I find. PLDT has been putting in underground cables all over Cagayan Valley even up to within a mile or two of my home but no one seems to know anything. The web site is useless but that is mostly true of IP’s no matter what country. Trying to find a walk in service center but no luck so far.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Asking questions - head bobble, hand twists, guppy look*



DoctorJack said:


> THANKS Cebu Citizen! Fiber Optic is exactly what I need. But I must somehow find the areas in and around Baguio City where it is offered - or will soon be offered. Once I know that, I can then look for a rental.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN to all the great members of this forum providing all this excellent insight!


Other than another expat giving that out... "hope someone from Baguio chimes in" considered that information a no go, asking question's here is like pulling teeth, I've found that people either don't want to talk to us or they just don't have the information available and won't or don't have the time to check, you'll get the traditional quick head thrust (why you asking me, you crazy look), or the twisting hands (means no or get your wife I don't speak english well), calling customer service or customer care would be fruitless.

I had no clue that PLDT DSL was available in our area but my neighbors, wealthy family on the corner of the block had it, they live 4 houses down from me on the other side and the rarely have we talked, I've only talked with their workers but one day I was out drinking and sure enough this stranger appears (turns out it's our neighbor) and drinks, hey I've been here 4 years and never seen him and the subject of the internet comes up, he knew all the internet issues in our municipality. Neighbors in the other direction about 1 block, both houses have it and I was only aware that they had PDT DSL when the line wasn't working one day, repairs going on and the woman came by our house asking if our internet was still working.

Every blue moon telecoms have promotional workers that come out and try to get customers, they try to answer your internet need issues and hand out promotion flyers, they have no clue if internet is available, they'll say apply for it, that's what you do plain and simple, you go into their office and apply with a Tagalog speaking escort but the best way is using these promotion guys, if they happen to come around, they do all the leg work and you don't pay them a dime, I tried to give the man who was looking for customers PLDT money, he wouldn't take it, he even mentioned don't give out any money  , he mentioned that all your charges will be on your first bill, get ready for a large first billing nearly double, other charges will be spread out (installation) over a 3 months span. :thumb:


----------



## DoctorJack

Thailand's internet services seem like heaven compared to what goes on there! Here there is heavy competition and the government has to approve everything.. The military has been running the government for about a year and it all runs much smoother. The government offices are more focused upon doing their jobs than politics. It appears there they are not focused on anything!

I think I'll wait about 6 months and then visit Baguio for a personal inspection of the living conditions.


----------



## fmartin_gila

DoctorJack said:


> It appears there they are not focused on anything!


Wonderful observation! ! Does the term "Airhead" seem to fit? It does get so frustrating at times just trying to find out any info about most anything here, either from lack of knowledge or lack of initiative.

Fred


----------



## Cebu Citizen

And I thought that lazy workers doing just enough to get by or just enough to get a paycheck was a thing of the past but it seems to be wide spread here in the Philippines. Every now and then you will come across skilled workers that really seem to care what they are doing. This was the case when I ordered my Fiber Optics from PLDT. They told me it could take as long as two weeks to get the service connected because of the high demand but it turned out the installation crew arrived the very next day and did an awesome job.

It was May the 1st, (Friday), and I told them I really wanted to see the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight on the 3rd, (Sunday), and the installation crew was at my door bright and early on the 2nd, (Saturday). Not only did they get me all set up, they also did an awesome job rerouting all the cables and wires and fiber optics so they were mostly hidden and kept my living room looking nice and neat!

They installed three services; hooked up my wireless router internet, landline telephone with caller ID and Fiber Optics cable TV connections in less than 30 minutes and then they cleaned up after themselves before leaving.

We now have very fast and reliable internet and nearly 200 cable TV channels streaming to all of our devices: A Sony Bravia 70" big screen home theater TV system with Bose Surround Sound, a Lenovo home office computer, both mine and my wife's laptop computers, and both mine and my wife's Samsung mobile devices...all six devices are connected through the wireless router with full internet and TV channel functions.

And the best part...because the Fiber Optic lines are buried in the ground...PLDT internet services should not be affected by typhoons, high winds or other natural disasters and stormy conditions!

I did not know it at the time of purchasing the TV but the service technicians showed me how I can get the internet on my TV as well! So it does not matter who is watching TV or who is using the computer...there is always another option available. I love it!!!!! Couldn't be happier...


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952

You left out the good part. What was your start up costs and your monthly charges?


----------



## DoctorJack

THANKS CC! Nice to get some positive news! Those are the kind of guys I tip WELL and get their personal phone number. Here in Thailand with internet very rare issues, I don't even call the company - I call my "buddy" and he comes that day - after hours - and I pay him $10-15 U.S. equivalent and it's fixed fast and correctly. Seems like that's the way to go there too.

I'm also curious about the installation costs .... although for me that's a minor factor, as is the monthly cost. Fast, reliable internet is absolutely mandatory for my business ventures.

Now it would be nice if they would do what you'd see in America -- a map of where fiber optics is currently available and where it will be in the future - with the expected dates. It doesn't sound like that will be forthcoming there!

THANKS again guys for the great input!


----------



## Cebu Citizen

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> You left out the good part. What was your start up costs and your monthly charges?




SORRY for the late reply...too much going on these last few weeks. PLDT was offering FREE installation right before the Manny Pacquiao fight...I guess they were using him as a tool to try to increase business. Anyway, I got free installation and set up and they only charged me a pro-rated partial month for the last few days of the previous billing cycle and then a full month for the current billing cycle. My TOTAL bill was 3,780.00php for the FIBER OPTIC Landline, TV and Internet package. Next months bill should only be the advertised 3,299.00 for the Triple Play Bundle.

That's about $75.00 US Dollars...can't get that kind f service in the US for that price.

I don't know what the current pricing is for their Fiber Optic Bundle or if they are still offering FREE Installation and Set-Up.


----------



## Cebu Citizen

DoctorJack said:


> THANKS CC! Nice to get some positive news! Those are the kind of guys I tip WELL and get their personal phone number. Here in Thailand with internet very rare issues, I don't even call the company - I call my "buddy" and he comes that day - after hours - and I pay him $10-15 U.S. equivalent and it's fixed fast and correctly. Seems like that's the way to go there too.
> 
> I'm also curious about the installation costs .... although for me that's a minor factor, as is the monthly cost. Fast, reliable internet is absolutely mandatory for my business ventures.
> 
> Now it would be nice if they would do what you'd see in America -- a map of where fiber optics is currently available and where it will be in the future - with the expected dates. It doesn't sound like that will be forthcoming there!
> 
> THANKS again guys for the great input!




DoctorJack...you got that right! I try to do that every time I run across someone who seems to actually care about their work ethics and I ask them for their mobile telephone number and keep it handy for future reference. This practice has been a life saver here since my arrival. Every time I need to have some work done, I refer to my "List"...and if I don't have someone qualified for the type of work I need done, usually someone on my list knows someone who does that type of work. People with good morals and ethics seem to know each other, (Birds of a Feather Flock Together).


----------



## lefties43332

Cebu Citizen said:


> SORRY for the late reply...too much going on these last few weeks. PLDT was offering FREE installation right before the Manny Pacquiao fight...I guess they were using him as a tool to try to increase business. Anyway, I got free installation and set up and they only charged me a pro-rated partial month for the last few days of the previous billing cycle and then a full month for the current billing cycle. My TOTAL bill was 3,780.00php for the FIBER OPTIC Landline, TV and Internet package. Next months bill should only be the advertised 3,299.00 for the Triple Play Bundle.
> 
> That's about $75.00 US Dollars...can't get that kind f service in the US for that price.
> 
> I don't know what the current pricing is for their Fiber Optic Bundle or if they are still offering FREE Installation and Set-Up.


Oh yes u can,i got cable,internet and phone,long distance included for 67.00 month thru time warner.....super fast net.


----------



## lefties43332

lefties43332 said:


> Oh yes u can,i got cable,internet and phone,long distance included for 67.00 month thru time warner.....super fast net.


Oops...64.95


----------



## steveb47

Anyone had experiences with Sky cable in Bacolod? Trying to decide which ISP/cable TV service to go for.


----------

